# Riding the Rails



## Johnskiismore (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anyone here used a device you attach to your bike to ride rail road tracks?  I can't for the life of me remeber what they are called, but, if you have, how did you like it?  It is something that I would like to try this summer.  Any ionfo will be appreciated!


----------



## Marc (Dec 10, 2008)

http://rrbike.freeservers.com/

Couldn't find anywhere to buy an attachment commercially...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 10, 2008)

just ride it like a long skinny


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> just ride it like a long skinny



best pick up line... evar!


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone else get the inkling this is probably incredibly dangerous? :blink:


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2008)

Um... I think the idea is to do this on abandoned lines....


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> Um... I think the idea is to do this on abandoned lines....



I figured as much. Be sure you pick the right track! :-o

:lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> Um... I think the idea is to do this on abandoned lines....



Oh yes, abandoned lines or ask permission to ride on the rails.


----------

